# Dark Eldar Models For Sale/Trade (new version)



## justindth (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to sell/trade some of my Dark Eldar models. I had been away from the hobby for many years. When I was in a hobby store I saw that the Dark Eldar army had been redone. I fell in love and foolishly impulse bought. Now a couple months later I realize that I bought some that I do not plan on using.

Up for grabs are...

10 Scourges (assembled, unpainted)
6 Reavers (assembled, 3 base coated black very lightly)
10 Warriors (assembled, unpainted)
1 Razorwing Jetfighter (assembled, unpainted)

I would like to get 2/3 the retail price of the models. I will ship anywhere if you pay. I will get it insured so that we get a tracking number and can follow the package. I will accept a money order in the mail or Paypal as payment. If you are in Ottawa, Ontario then we could meet face to face. I have the boxes that they came in (except for the reavers). I have an ebay account and have sold warhammer through there in the past with good feedback. 

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested!


----------

